# Verzeichnis simulieren aber html Ausgabe



## bensky (22. November 2006)

Hi, ich möchte usern die möglichkeit geben ihren nickname + meine domain bsp: (http://www.meinedomain.de/chucknorris54/)  als eigene domain anzugeben. "chucknorris54/" allerdings soll es als ordner garnocht geben, es soll zwar in der browserzeile stehen bleiben allerdings soll halt nur ein index.php was ganz woanders liegt ausgeführt werden das den benutzernamen "chucknorris54/" weiß und die daten von dem benutzer ausgibt. Ihr seht ich weiß selber garnicht so genau wie das gehen soll und wo bzw. unter welchem namen ich solch eine funktion in der php.funktionsliste finden kann. Jemand ne idee?


----------



## Hirnhamster (22. November 2006)

mod_rewrite heißt das zauberwort


----------



## bensky (22. November 2006)

Is jetzt ne doofe frage aber meine php functions list sagt das gibbet jarnet !?


----------



## Hirnhamster (22. November 2006)

und google sagt, dass das auch keine php funktion ist ^^
das ist nen modul, was in der Einstellung deines webservers aktiviert werden muss (geht afaik nur, wenns ein apache ist).

Anleitung dazu


----------



## bensky (22. November 2006)

Ui ein Traum danke, aber gibt's da keine andere möglichkeit die ich nur nicht kenne? :suspekt:


----------

